# South Bend Video on YouTube



## HMF (Nov 11, 2010)

Demonstration on the South Bend Heavy 10 Lathe

[video=youtube;KSSjWdSeR-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSSjWdSeR-k&amp;amp;playnext=1&amp;amp;list=PL8240F17C9F6AA378&amp;amp;i  ndex=35[/video]


----------

